# Intro New LGD to existing LGD



## Eden'sgardener (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm so excited! The rescue group is bringing over a 3 year old female to intro to Bear, my 8-9 mo old male. He's been her about a month now I think and I'm still working closely with him on "leave it" and getting him to bond with the chickens - not me.  

Anyway - any tips on how to proceed with the 2 of them now? She was a former FFA student's dog - was good around the chickens at the foster farm. So hopefully, she'll help train Bear? But do I let the 2 of them get used to each other away from the chickens at first for a couple of days, or put them both in the pen area right away? It's kind of tight quarters. 

I hope they get along! I'm super happy Bear will get a buddy! 

Thanks everyone.


----------

